# Fake K04?



## ztrewsirhc89 (Jan 7, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories
this guy look legit? only one ive seen that looks fine, if not gonna grab an RP turbo most likely


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Fake K04? (ztrewsirhc89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ztrewsirhc89* »_, if not gonna grab an RP turbo most likely

the ebay one isnt worth the risk. the RP are a good deal, and their vendors will stand behind them.


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Fake K04? (ztrewsirhc89)*

I have one. Bought it in January. Still going strong with the Giac K04 software. Only problem I had was the wastegate was cranked shut (wastegate rod adjusted wrong) which caused 20 plus psi. This guy sent me another wastegate actuator so he stands by his product. Even though an adjustment was the only thing needed. The 6 month warranty is legit.


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Fake K04? (ztrewsirhc89)*

I'm not one of those people that's an @$$ and are going to tell you "your buying a load of crap" but I want to tell my story about my ebay K04-001 turbo. My K03s started blowing leaking oil through the exhaust last year and money was tight. I found the ebay K04-001 turbo and bought it. Installed it and everything ran fine for I'd say around 15,000-20,000 miles. Just so ya know I had Unitronics stage 2+ software (380cc injectors, 3" Maf, & all support mods) running around 26 PSI max and holding around 22 PSI till redline. Well one day I was riding along and I heard a huge BANG and cloud of blue smoke started coming from my tailpipe. Stopped the car and inspected under the hood and smoke was coming from the turbo. Removed the old turbo and upgraded but whenever I was doing this the old turbine wheel had fallen all the way out of my exhaust tip (thank god I had a 3" catless exhaust). But I can't tell you not to get the turbo cause I did the same. This is not one of those people that makes up crap. These pics are some I took today. I keep the compressor & compressor wheel of the K04 just to remind me what ebay sometimes gives you!


































_Modified by GloryFreak at 8:27 PM 4-13-2010_


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Fake K04? (GloryFreak)*

damn that sucks... looks like you lost your nut.


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Fake K04? (GloryFreak)*

IMO I would say the ebay turbos held up well at 26 psi and holding 22psi fo 20k miles. I see the inlet nut coming undone on the OEM turbos once in awhile at only 8-10 psi. That ebay turbo up top looks identical to the 034 $1700 K04 turbo. Not saying it is the same but makes you wonder. I just sold a Forge 004 BOV and just found the same one on ebay w/o the forge logo for $29. Everything seems to be mass produced then these retailers put their logo on it and jack the price up. IMO only fellas!


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Fake K04? (Scotmbb107)*

Well for the K04-001 I paid for on ebay was around $400. I guess I overpaid or something but it was well worth it in my oppinion. Alot of V8's shut the hell up after I smoked their asses with my little K04.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Fake K04? (GloryFreak)*

Ummm yo are not smoking anything but crack with a ko4.....baby turbo
EVO'S AND VETTS LAUGH AT YOU.....
Hell modded SRT4's laugh at you as well..and so do I


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Fake K04? (Salsa GTI)*

This is true. But the 1.8t is a baby engine as well. I have two 1.8t engine blocks sitting on my bench at work. Amazing how small they are. Last engine rebuilds I did were a ford 347 stroker kit. And I thought that block was small. You gotta admit a Ko4 with software(GAIC) produces 235 HP and 265TQ W/O any other mods but a 5bar FPR which is a lot better than the 150HP and 155TQ from the factory. And the K04 PC-16 software pushes 247HP and 295TQ with required mods. I think the K04 is a great daily driver turbo with quick spool up.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Fake K04? (Scotmbb107)*

the ko4 os ok on an Audi Biturbo one on each side...but thats a different story all together


----------



## ztrewsirhc89 (Jan 7, 2010)

meh, so i decided agasint an ebay. Got a t3/t4 .63AR







Big turbo inc


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Fake K04? (GloryFreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GloryFreak* »_I'm not one of those people that's an @$$ and are going to tell you "your buying a load of crap" but I want to tell my story about my ebay K04-001 turbo. My K03s started blowing leaking oil through the exhaust last year and money was tight. I found the ebay K04-001 turbo and bought it. Installed it and everything ran fine for I'd say around 15,000-20,000 miles. Just so ya know I had Unitronics stage 2+ software (380cc injectors, 3" Maf, & all support mods) running around 26 PSI max and holding around 22 PSI till redline. Well one day I was riding along and I heard a huge BANG and cloud of blue smoke started coming from my tailpipe. Stopped the car and inspected under the hood and smoke was coming from the turbo. Removed the old turbo and upgraded but whenever I was doing this the old turbine wheel had fallen all the way out of my exhaust tip (thank god I had a 3" catless exhaust). But I can't tell you not to get the turbo cause I did the same. This is not one of those people that makes up crap. These pics are some I took today. I keep the compressor & compressor wheel of the K04 just to remind me what ebay sometimes gives you!
_Modified by GloryFreak at 8:27 PM 4-13-2010_

which company did you get your k04 from?


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Fake K04? (50trim S)*

Can't remember exactly. It was over a year ago.


----------

